# Help needed with authentication of a Frederique Constant FC300/310x25/26



## Dekker

Hello everyone!

I"m new to the forum, so my excuse if i posted this in the wrong area!

I recently bought a Frederique Constant Modele Depose. But unfortunately I don"t know for sure if it is a genuine FC. Any help would be appreciated. Further i"m curious as to when this watch was produced.

Thank you for time and effort!


----------



## Nokie

Looks like the real thing to me. You could have to contact FC with the watch serial number to determine mfg date unless someone else here chimes in with other responses.


----------



## FCGVA

Dekker said:


> View attachment 1517543
> View attachment 1517544
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I"m new to the forum, so my excuse if i posted this in the wrong area!
> 
> I recently bought a Frederique Constant Modele Depose. But unfortunately I don"t know for sure if it is a genuine FC. Any help would be appreciated. Further i"m curious as to when this watch was produced.
> 
> Thank you for time and effort!


Dear Dekker,
Please be advised that we are not able to comment about the authenticity of a watch from pictures or the reference and serial number only.
The only way to verify if a watch is authentic is to visit an official retailer or service centre and have the watch examined by a qualified watchmaker.
The following paragraph to the subject can be fond on our website:
_*Genuineness*_
_*We are often asked to check if a Frederique Constant watch is genuine.*_
_Today over 2,500 official Frederique Constant retailers attest the genuineness of every Frederique Constant watch and provide expert and dependable after-sales servicing, thanks to their expertise and professional skills, and to specially adapted equipment._
_Frederique Constant SA disclaims any relationship to, or responsibility for, any timepiece or other item bearing the Frederique Constant name, brand, logotype or symbol offered for sale by anyone not being an official Frederique Constant retailer._
_Purchasing such an item from an unauthorized party is therefore at the buyer's sole risk, particularly in the case of counterfeit or substandard products and in case of products purchased on the Internet. No explicit or implicit warranty or servicing or any other obligation shall ensue for Frederique Constant or for any of its authorized representatives for products sold by unauthorized parties and not accompanied by a duly stamped Frederique Constant international warranty certificate._
_For the above reasons and in your own interest, you are invited to acquire only genuine Frederique Constant timepieces available exclusively from a legitimate Frederique Constant official retailer._
Thank you for your understanding.


----------

